# Bella, CIndy and Mindy Kidded



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Bella kidded with a huge beautiful :kidred: Last week.

Cindy and Mindy first time moms had easy births at the same time tonight :hair: . With Cindy having :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Mindy had :kidblue: Twice the size of Cindys.

Mindy refused her baby right from the start being quiet mean about it. Cindy gladly took over and has taken all three kids.

I'm a little disapointed about Mindy and the fact we got 3 :kidblue: But am glad everyone is safe

SAFE being my main choice of word considering we had a tornado rip through last week and its a miracle we made it out alive and our house and barn still stand. My neighbours on the other hand were not so lucky and lost everything. But we are all SAFE.
Will post pictures as soon as can get these pics resized.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

I dont have a clear pic of Mindys baby but its a twin to Cindys black kid just double in size.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are so adorable! And how crazy it must have been for you to be watching after two does in labor at the same time! That is the worry I have about our girls! At least if they give me a few hours between births...I might keep some sanity...LOL
That is so wonderful that Cindy took in Mindy's baby. A real shame that Mindy refused him. I worry about that with our does - first timers and not sure how they might act. 

Congrats on the beautiful kids, and I must say Bella's little doeling has a flashy head! I love her markings!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww they are very adorable! I'm so glad that your family and your animals are all ok after the tornado!!!!! How SCARY!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You've been really busy...and having to of dealt with a tornado ...wow :shocked: ...that is very scary indeed.... :hug: 

Congrats on the new babies... they are adorable...  Sorry that Mindy had to be a butt head....  ... but thank God for your other doe.. that took in her baby...priceless.... :thumb:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

How sweet of the doe to adopt another baby! What a wonderful mama 

Congrats on the safe kiddings... how scary to have a tornado come through that close to the birthing time... we have fires and earthquakes here but the thought of a tornado just terrifies me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All 3 boys are adorable...but I think the little blue/gray colored one is my favorite! Not too often you see a goatie that color! Congrats on healthy babies that thankfully have a roof over their heads!


----------

